# nonotes got banned for... what?



## Shad (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nonotes

So... what the fuck? Why was this banned exactly? Is this another Sciggles dramafest?
Inb4 getting banned for "calling someone out".


----------



## Xenke (Mar 13, 2012)

Because its a group that serves no purpose other than to be an icon people place on their profiles.

Which is not allowed.


----------



## Shad (Mar 13, 2012)

Heh.

Even saying that... this account has been around for a year and a half and is used by some of the better artists in the fandumb, so the whole "we must have missed it herpderp!" excuse really doesn't fly. I've also heard from various people that the account was "approved" by the admins, yet it was all of a sudden banned out of no where.


It's far more noticeable than text, and the note system is terribly broken/flawed. Unless they plan on fixing the note system or giving users the option to disable notes than I'm thinking that this account should stick around.


edit: besides, the account was no different than the dozens (if not hundreds) of other groups that are "legitimate" that nobody actually participates in. I could give you a list book of groups that are nothing more than :embed: accounts masquerading as legitimate "group accounts".


----------



## Xenke (Mar 13, 2012)

Ah yes, that age old flawed logic.

"They known about it forever, why close it now? Not fair!"
"Lots of people use it so it's ok!"
And
"Other people are doing it, baww!!"


Y'all will live. Just make red text.


----------



## Shad (Mar 13, 2012)

Xenke said:


> Y'all will live. Just make red text.


You're implying people will actually read it.


All that aside: this is more or less a question directed at staff members. I'm curious as to why half the people I've asked so far have been saying that staff members had "approved" the account in some way, shape, or form.

edit: I think I actually asked a staff member about it on one of my old accounts. I'll need to go digging though.


----------



## RTDragon (Mar 13, 2012)

Shad said:


> You're implying people will actually read it.
> 
> 
> All that aside: this is more or less a question directed at staff members. I'm curious as to why half the people I've asked so far have been saying that staff members had "approved" the account in some way, shape, or form.
> ...



Actually people do read red text stuff considering for example i do considering it's pretty obvious from the usual text. Even better made it either bold or underlined.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 13, 2012)

People don't read icons either so that's really no excuse at all. If people are going to look at profiles and read then red text will work fine. 

We don't allow icon accounts, and this isn't an exception. So far as I am aware some admins tried to work with them, so they'd post something and not be an icon account, but they didn't, so the account was closed.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 13, 2012)

Speaking of which, I think there was a donations/tips embed account people have been using.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 13, 2012)

too many folks on here dont get the fact: A group can exist if they have CONTENT, just like why the Not Yiffy group on FA is still around as they have Content even though they are mostly for an icon


----------



## Xenke (Mar 13, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Speaking of which, I think there was a donations/tips embed account people have been using.



This one? http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tips


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 13, 2012)

Nonotes was approved under the condition that the account were to be used as a normal account also (upload art, submit journals, whatever).
Now, it was suspended because they didn't use the account in the way they promised, and plain :embed: accounts are not permitted per the Terms of Service.

Now why does Sciggles get all the credit again? Seriously -.-


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 13, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> Nonotes was approved under the condition that the account were to be used as a normal account also (upload art, submit journals, whatever).
> Now, it was suspended because they didn't use the account in the way they promised, and plain :embed: accounts are not permitted per the Terms of Service.
> 
> Now why does Sciggles get all the credit again? Seriously -.-


Cause of Furries, and the fact folks seem to not get over the fact they are an admin along with that Sonic age up issue, by idola clan research...this wont go away for a few more months OR some other admin does a big enough problem that folks forget about sciggles and concentrate on that said admin.


now about the Tips account, in truth they would get the same treatment of what nonotes got wouldnt they?
The main thing is: How do you create content for an account base on what its for. I COULD see Tips being able to have content via art of characters holding tip jars/cups and receiving tips. No Notes...probably could of gotten arts of folks holding up signs saying no notes and such.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 13, 2012)

that group was UTTERLY pointles. dont want to use the notes system? then just dont use it!
add a BIG RED DISCLAIMER to your page and to the header/footer of your journals and you will be fine. people who dont see a disclaimer like that wouldnt notice a small icon, anyway 

other than that the group was naturally a violation of the rules. if they were approved but didnt do what they promised then its their own damn fault! stop blaiming the admins for retarded bullshit like this! >__>


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 13, 2012)

Xenke said:


> This one? http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tips



Edit: no they're not responsible for the nonotes, but rather they realize they may be next.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2012)

Why can't you just say "don't send me notes" and "I accept tips"? what's so hard about that


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 13, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> Why can't you just say "don't send me notes" and "I accept tips"? what's so hard about that



for some odd reason they want that cute little icon on their page. which makes no sense to me because the icon of that group was blending in perfectly with FA colorscheme and was almost completely unnoticable 
red text or something like that and a link to your paypal account would be much more effective but apparently most users dont want that... because that would actually make sense and furries NEVER make sense.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 13, 2012)

It's a worthless "icon" account.


----------



## Shad (Mar 14, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> that group was UTTERLY pointles. dont want to use the notes system? then just dont use it!
> add a BIG RED DISCLAIMER  to your page and to the header/footer of your journals and you will be  fine. people who dont see a disclaimer like that wouldnt notice a small  icon, anyway
> 
> other than that the group was naturally a violation of the rules. if  they were approved but didnt do what they promised then its their own  damn fault! stop blaiming the admins for retarded bullshit like this!  >__>


You do know that you can't resize text on the main  site... right? Yes you can add colored text, but who's going to notice  it when you have a shitton of other text on your profile/in your  journal...? I don't know about most people, but I mostly just skim over  text without even reading it. If I'm looking at a person's profile I  notice things in this order: art, favorites, whether or not I have  watched them, icons. At this point I usually open icons that I don't  recognize on the offhand chance that I might run across another artist I  like either through their gallery, their favorites, or whatever icons  they have linked. I rarely ever read the text, because 9 times out of 10  it's just a bunch of useless garbage that I don't care about. Eg. "I  like ponies and butterflies. I don't like mean people. Blah blah blah blah. My fursona is..."



CaptainCool said:


> a link to your paypal account


That is the dumbest thing you can do. Ever.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 14, 2012)

Shad said:


> You do know that you can't resize text on the main  site... right? Yes you can add colored text, but who's going to notice  it when you have a shitton of other text on your profile/in your  journal...? I don't know about most people, but I mostly just skim over  text without even reading it. If I'm looking at a person's profile I  notice things in this order: art, favorites, whether or not I have  watched them, icons. At this point I usually open icons that I don't  recognize on the offhand chance that I might run across another artist I  like either through their gallery, their favorites, or whatever icons  they have linked. I rarely ever read the text, because 9 times out of 10  it's just a bunch of useless garbage that I don't care about. Eg. "I  like ponies and butterflies. I don't like mean people. Blah blah blah blah. My fursona is..."



This is why I hate people who abuse colors AND put lots of shitty ASCII art on it, especially the "Furry pride", "Furry" or the ASCII dragon.


----------



## Mali-Kyte (Mar 14, 2012)

Because typing "*PLEASE DO NOT SEND ME NOTES, EMAIL ME INSTEAD!" *â€‹isn't that hard to do


----------



## zachhart12 (Mar 14, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> Nonotes was approved under the condition that the account were to be used as a normal account also (upload art, submit journals, whatever).
> Now, it was suspended because they didn't use the account in the way they promised, and plain :embed: accounts are not permitted per the Terms of Service.
> 
> Now why does Sciggles get all the credit again? Seriously -.-



http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tips also doesn't upload jack SHIT, but it has posted a few journals.  But still...tips is allowed and nonotes isn't? lame.


----------



## zachhart12 (Mar 14, 2012)

Shad said:


> You do know that you can't resize text on the main  site... right?



Damn right...You owned that guy


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 14, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tips also doesn't upload jack SHIT, but it has posted a few journals.  But still...tips is allowed and nonotes isn't? lame.





They just faved art. Also they were warned already but you didnt see that for the BAAWWWW and butthurt- they are working on it 

https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/3264066/


----------



## Xenke (Mar 14, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tips also doesn't upload jack SHIT, but it has posted a few journals.  But still...tips is allowed and nonotes isn't? lame.



lrn2read

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/3264066/

dammit dinosaur dammit


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 14, 2012)

I understand the intent since artists are paid little, but that Tips thing is so ...not classy as an artist. It's like if I went to a professional seamstress and they had this tip jar. It's not that I don't think artists should get tips for good work, I think that's great. But when you put out a tip jar, it just make you look ghetto. My POV, but yeah least they're starting to do something with that embed account even though the whole idea of it is so tacky and unprofessional.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 14, 2012)

Pure embed accounts should be closed.


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 14, 2012)

PURE EMBED ACCOUNTS ARE NOT ALLOWED.

Didn't we establish that about 2 years ago?


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 15, 2012)

Shad said:


> You do know that you can't resize text on the main  site... right? Yes you can add colored text, but who's going to notice  it when you have a shitton of other text on your profile/in your  journal...? I don't know about most people, but I mostly just skim over  text without even reading it. If I'm looking at a person's profile I  notice things in this order: art, favorites, whether or not I have  watched them, icons. At this point I usually open icons that I don't  recognize on the offhand chance that I might run across another artist I  like either through their gallery, their favorites, or whatever icons  they have linked. I rarely ever read the text, because 9 times out of 10  it's just a bunch of useless garbage that I don't care about. Eg. "I  like ponies and butterflies. I don't like mean people. Blah blah blah blah. My fursona is..."
> 
> 
> That is the dumbest thing you can do. Ever.



of course you cant post bigger texts on FA, i know that. just make it bold or something, i dont care.
and red text is still better than a tiny icon. write a longer sentence or something, be creative! make people look at it, its not that hard...
and as for linking your paypal account to your site, you CAN do that without any problems. you can create a donation link in your paypal account for example and that can be placed everywhere.
but besides, your paypal account is linked to your email address... *if you dont want to use notes you will put your email address into your profile anway!*


----------



## chineseshell (Mar 15, 2012)

It would be cool if we could block people from sending notes. Even if you tell someone not to send you a note some will just to be a dick about it. Yes you can block them later but having the ability to block notes would stop all that from happening in the first place. I can think of a few users who would greatly appreciate a note blocking function.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 15, 2012)

Shad said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nonotes
> 
> So... what the fuck? Why was this banned exactly? Is this another Sciggles dramafest?
> Inb4 getting banned for "calling someone out".


Closing this thread. I banned the group for violation of the TOS. The reason has been posted, and you sought out to attack an admin from the get-go and bash somebody for the sake of bashing them. This sort of behavior is not warranted, nor beneficial to the community.


----------

